# 2013 LPGA Schedule



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

2013 LPGA Schedule 

Is this the week the LPGA will finally announce its 2013 tournament schedule? Yes it is, but apparently they will tease us by doing it stages.

The LPGA, and Commissioner Michael Whan announced today that the LPGA will be making its first ever official appearance in the Bahamas in 2013 with the playing of the Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic.

This tournament will take place May 23-26. It will be a full field event that will include four tournament rounds and 72 holes of stroke play. The purse will be $1.3 million, with coverage provided by Golf Channel.

The tournament will be played at the Tom Weiskopf designed Ocean Club Golf Course at The Atlantis in Paradise Island, Bahamas and will be supported by Pure Silk and The Islands of The Bahamas. Recently recognized as the #8 Resort Course in North America and the Caribbean by Golf Digest Magazine, the course has played host to several nationally-televised events, including the Michael Jordan Celebrity Invitational. 

Pure Silk also sponsors several players on the LPGA Tour including 2012 Rolex Player of the Year Stacy Lewis, Brittany Lincicome, Natalie Gulbis, Katherine Hull, Jeong Jang, and Brittany Lang.

Since Michael Whan took over the Commissioner's job, the LPGA has seen the number of tournaments grow from 23 in 2010 to 27 in 2012. 

This announcement is the first in a series of new 2013 tournaments to be announced in the coming week. 

I would recommend to readers of this blog to check back here daily this week, as I will be adding new information to this post as it becomes available. 

For full article, and all vital updates:
Mostly Harmless: 2013 LPGA Schedule


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA announced today that Acer will be a new Sponsor for the Shoprite Classic in Galloway, NJ.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA today announced that Marathon Petroleum Corporation has joined the LPGA family as title partner of the Toledo-based tournament, to be played July 18-21, 2013 at Highland Meadows Golf Club in Sylvania, Ohio. The Marathon Classic presented by Owens Corning & O-I will return to global television this year via Golf Channel and the LPGA’s international television partners.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony: any suggestions for getting support for girls golf. I volunteer every summer with teaching girls ages 7 to 17 to learn the sport. The local women's golf association offers verbal support. would appreciate your insight.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tony: any suggestions for getting support for girls golf. I volunteer every summer with teaching girls ages 7 to 17 to learn the sport. The local women's golf association offers verbal support. would appreciate your insight.


Wish I had some insight. I am having the same problem here with my family. Support for girls golf is hard to find. That is why the Asians are dominating the sport. They have programs that wer'e only looking into now.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Huge announcement today by the LPGA:
A full field event has been added to the 2013 schedule:
It will be held in Texas.
For full report:
Mostly Harmless: 2013 LPGA Schedule


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The 2013 LPGA schedule has finally been announced!

See updates #4 and 5:

Mostly Harmless: 2013 LPGA Schedule


----------

